# Even Jax researchers like "pretty" mice!



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Jax pretty mouse... the researchers are not immune to cuteness - who'd have thought! :lol:

http://jaxmice.jax.org/jaxnotes/512/512c.html


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Interesting and I want some :love1


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like they need better stock! Females stop lactating with new litters? Also, are these more likely what we'd call Siamese, since they're breeding true?

That said, I love the idea of JAX keeping around a small stud just because they're gawjus, 'cause they totally are.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

that's very cool. although i think they have some prettier mice, or could make some. jax has some genes that sound like they'd be fantastic for mouse fanciers hidden away in their freezers. too bad the user fees are so expensive.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

That's very funny! L, you could probably give them some of yours, they'd be better.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Laigaie said:


> I love the idea of JAX keeping around a small stud just because they're gawjus...


My thoughts exactly - that's why I thought this was amusing.


----------

